# Installing Enemy Territory to Linux



## manteli (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello there!
I'm new here, but heard lots of good stuff about this place,
so it's time for you to prove it was worth coming here.

I need some help with Linux stuff since I haven't used it much yet...

I have a domain and trying to install there Enemy Territory game but I have some problems. I have the installation file, 'et-linux-2.60.x86.run' and access to the path where I want it to be installated.

Now first, I would like to block the answers "You don't have permission to do that", "It's impossible without root access" etc. I have done this before on the same domain.

But the problem is, that this corporation with hosts my domain, had a hacker attack few days a go but they got it under control already. Still, they managed to hurt some parts of it, and to fix it they had to destroy all excisted domains and create new ones. So I lost all my files and so on. I had this "Install.sh" file there, wich I used to install the game (I'll explain how in a second) but now I don't have it anymore. Reason why I don't have it? My friend created it for me, but now he moved to study in a different country and he's not able to send it to me so I need help somewhere else.

'Install.sh' file included some sort of values, wich specified the path where to install the file. So I need some help from you guys to either search file, or create one.

Without this file, I get this sort of error:

----------
Verifying archive integrity... All good.
Uncompressing Enemy Territory 2.60 Full Install...........................
cp: cannot create regular file '/var/www/vhosts/ ... /.setup25377': Permission denied
chmod: cannot access '/var/www/vhosts/ ... /.setup25377': No such file or directory
./setup.sh: Line 191: /var/www/vhosts/ ... /.setup25377: No such file or directory
cp: cannot create regular file '/var/www/vhosts/ ... /.setup25377': Permission denied
chmod: cannot access '/var/www/vhosts/ ... /.setup25377': No such file or directory
./setup.sh: Line 191: /var/www/vhosts/ ... /.setup25377: No such file or directory
cp: cannot create regular file '/var/www/vhosts/ ... /.setup25377': Permission denied
chmod: cannot access '/var/www/vhosts/ ... /.setup25377': No such file or directory
./setup.sh: Line 191: /var/www/vhosts/ ... /.setup25377: No such file or directory
----------

I can't remember exactly what was in the file, but I remember there were 3-5 different '$Var = Value' type of things, '#!bin/bash' in the beginning (or something like that), and something else... Then in the end there were 'sh "./et-linux-2.60.x86.run"' and boom, it worked!

So can you maybe help me?

Thanks in advance!
manteli


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

So...let me see if I have this under control. You are using a hosting package with a company, they had an attack and now you have to reinstall your data. You also have all the files for ET, and the last time you installed it your friend (who is now out of the picture) made an install file for you. 

The main thing is that you really need to get that install install file. I don't know what was in it but it seemed to do eveything that you needed. Without it or info from your friend it is hard for me or anyone else to know what was put in the file. If you can give us some idea of what we was in the file, there might be a chance that a new one be written, but there is no garuntee.

Cheers!


----------



## manteli (Nov 6, 2009)

Here we go... The problem is that I need to install this game again to my webserver. I have the installation file already uploaded in there to path *"/var/www/vhosts/tsclan-et.com/private/Gameservers/Installation/"* and I need to install the game to *"/var/www/vhosts/tsclan-et.com/private/Gameservers/Alpha/"*.

And, problem appears when I start running the installation file with "sh et-linux-2.60.x86.run" command, when it suppose to install it, correct? But, when I do that, it starts to load the file but then it gives an error wich says that *"/var/www/vhosts/tsclan-et.com/.setup7135" is unable to be written."* or something like that. Still the main thing is that it tries to create file to my root folder, wich is this *"/var/www/vhosts/tsclan-et.com/"* but I don't have access to there.

So I need a file, where it sets this path to the file, wich I need while I'm installing the game. Based on my previous knowledge, this happenes to every installation package (maybe?) and the .setup$$ file goes to the root directory, wich happenes now to be something I don't have access to. I need to change the location, path, to *"/var/www/vhosts/tsclan-et.com/private/"* for example, and I could get this thing work.

You understand now?

Thanks in advance!
-manteli-


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I totally understand. It sounds like you don't have write access with the server pacakage that you have. I would start with talking to your hosting company and see if they can help you and at least give you write access. 


Cheers!


----------



## manteli (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi,

I asked them to give me writing access, but they didn't let me.

However, I solved the problem by asking them is there any other way. They told me to try "sh <file> --keep" when it creates new directory to same directory where this installation file already is.

After that, I searched "setup.sh" file and edited some lines there where to extract the installation fles during the installation and it worked.

So problem solved!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Glad that you were able to fix this on your own. Now go and play and have fun with your server. Some time if I feel like installing it I might even play on your server.

Cheers!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

What is the name of the server, I might play on it too.


----------



## manteli (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello, once again!

*Sorry for taking so long to answer, was in a holiday abroad!*

@5NIPER_WOLF:
Wich version are you playing? We don't play 2.60b (I know, strange to move from 2.60b to 2.55 but well, what the heck ) but I still host 2.60b server. Servers are down at the moment because of updates and so on...

There's new problem now. I tried to install Enemy Territory 2.60b last time and like I said it worked fine! Just needed to unpack it first and so on.

Well, now I'm trying to install Enemy Territory 2.55 server files but I'm not able to do that. It asks root password. Since I try to install this on my webserver and run the server from there, I have no access to root. So what might be wrong?

I have installed exactly same way than on 2.60b. Still it says unable to create directory somewhere on root folders where I don't have access.

Any ideas?


----------

